# My latest tank



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The following is the latest tank that I have done with my chemistry class. Don't hammer me on the spelling, I am going from memory!

20g - 24"x12"
(2) 24"x65W PC 6700K
Eco-complete substrate
Pressurized CO2
Dose by demand ferts

Flora:
HC 'cuba'
Blyxa japonica
Hemianthus micranthamoides
Saggitaria subulata
Taxipyllum sp. 'flame'
Downoi
Rotala indica

Fauna:
Serpae tetra


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow. Very well done! A couple of "trees" in the back would round it out even more. Heck, wanna scale it up in size and do my backyard?


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

jrs said:


> The following is the latest tank that I have done with my chemistry class. Don't hammer me on the spelling, I am going from memory!
> 
> 20g - 24"x12"
> (2) 24"x65W PC 6700K
> ...


What a great idea!!!!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow!! This is such a nice tank! Well done bud!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Whoa that is sooo awesome! Lovvve it!
What did u use for the wall/steps?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Was wondering where you've been hiding JRS...

Well done like usual.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats amazing! =)


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sweet one JRS.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is really amazing I was wondering where you were too.I would just like to tip toe across that grass lol


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Not hiding just peeping, reading and learning from everyone else!


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Another great tank, very nice. Been a long time since I seen you back here. And I could really use your plant packages that you use to put together for sale. I thought you have the best packages. Anyway great seeing you at it again.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

It is gorgeous! I wish I had one like this.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome growth on all the plants. Im impressed. I also have not seen anything so backyard before, its very original, A+++ So was this a chem project for the kids?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow! great scape man!! thanks for adding new idea for aquascaping


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

this is art


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW,,

Tell me how u did it, It looks greattt!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats very cool  Well done. What are the steps/wall? 
Sunshine


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice! It would be even more awesome if you had a background of a house!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments.

The wall and walkway are that porous ceramic bathroom tile which I cut and siliconed together. I had to make a platform behind the wall because I was concerned that the depth of the substrate may have been too much leading to potential ammonia spikes built up from old compacted deitrus.

The HC 'cuba' took longer than I expected to completely cover the foreground; around 2 months. Prior to that I had Utricularia graminifolia for the carpet but it wasn't to scale with everything else so I scraped it.

The hedge is just flame moss tied to popsicle sticks that I let grow and trimmed to size (I am not happy with those results, it didn't come out exactly like I wanted it too).

The main difference with this tank is that this one is sustainable and not just staged. It looked pretty much like that last week and I may even keep this one going for the rest of the year rather than tearing it down and starting from scratch next week; we'll see.

There is no clean crew except for snails (A GOOD THING!!!!)

Water tested daily and maintain a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio for NO3O4, pH around 6.5-7.2, CO2 24/7 and a capful of excel once a day.

My students test the water using a Hagen Master test kit and record the data. You can see below an example of the data that was collected from a previous tank. I dose the ferts based on their data.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome tank as always. Your tanks amaze me.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

jrs said:


> Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> The wall and walkway are that porous ceramic bathroom tile which I cut and siliconed together. I had to make a platform behind the wall because I was concerned that the depth of the substrate may have been too much leading to potential ammonia spikes built up from old compacted deitrus.
> 
> ...


How much bubble/second are you using ? I feel envy, envy, envy...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I am not quite sure because I run the CO2 through a mini water pump with a venturi attachment; my guess is 1-2 bps.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful Jrs :3


----------

